# Green crack??



## Bee Lo (Apr 4, 2008)

Around here there is a big deal going on about "Green crack". I've never tryied it but have the oppertunity to grow some. Anyone heard anything on this strain? Also we have "Goo" going around.  Another one I am ignorant about. 

We grew something last year we got rave reviews on, some called it "snow caps" I loved it! I'd like to see some pic's if anyone else grew it.

Thank you,
Bee


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I tried some of the snow caps, tasted like V-8...


----------



## smokybear (Apr 4, 2008)

Never heard of any of them. How was it? Take care and be safe.


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 4, 2008)

ya i got a hold of some hash oil and pot from a club in palmsprings ca and i have to say that this smoke is pretty serious. i mean reall body trippy high not like couch locked more like warm and tingleie fellin all over. if i were u i would start them seeds asap or keep them till u do. u got one hell or a strain there my friend good luck


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

Bee Lo said:
			
		

> Around here there is a big deal going on about "Green crack". I've never tryied it but have the oppertunity to grow some. Anyone heard anything on this strain? Also we have "Goo" going around.  Another one I am ignorant about.
> 
> We grew something last year we got rave reviews on, some called it "snow caps" I loved it! I'd like to see some pic's if anyone else grew it.
> 
> ...


First of all, its snow cap, not cap's. yes ive smoked all three, and I grew the Purple Goo, they are all amazing buds. I would rate them Goo, GC, SC.  Thats just me, but they are all great buds, they would be on my top 20. My top ten is insannnnnnely bomb


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 4, 2008)

true goo is good ever tried grand master kush or beverley hills kush? both in my top 5


----------



## headband (Apr 4, 2008)

bhkush hahahh what a joke, not grand, but master, yes.. how about San Fernando Valley kush, thats some bomb. My fav's, Purple Kush, Headband, Og kush, Bubba Kush, Purple Mercy, Grandaddy Purple, Chemdawg, Trainwreck, Velvet Kush, LA Confidential.


----------



## dankbud420 (Apr 4, 2008)

i dont know grape ape is my all time fav hands down best smoke ive had.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 5, 2008)

Green Crack lol

Sorry for laughing, ive never heard of it before and it puts all kinds of strange images in my mind


----------



## occg.hydro (Nov 7, 2008)

dude, green crack is the diggety dankety!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 8, 2008)

Green Crack is a phenotype of a Skunk #1 plant.  Clone only.


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

is it autostrain of skunk? 

I should have got that..


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 8, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> is it autostrain of skunk?
> 
> I should have got that..



Not an auto.  Would be nice tho.  I had a friend get some shipped to Atl from Cali and he said it was amazing.


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 8, 2008)

(sniffle)
     It's too much, all these names to remember, and would love to try it all, but I long for the Ol' Days of got me some Gold, Thai, Red, and that once in a blue moon hydro. LOL  of coarse I love certain names like StickyIcky, White Widow, cool names great smoke.
  Just longin for the past, and the friends, and the good times that were so full of laughter.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 8, 2008)

so far.. people namin my homegrown.. they said where you get it.. I said  it grown at n.c.  they start stuttering and create the names they smoked few hits and think of what name of it is..  I just smirk a little..  let them name it..

name brand it..  not my thing.. but I do like to recognize the strains such as
indica/afg, jack herrer/jamica, skunk, 2, 3, 4, to 14.... K.B.  kush, lime K.B., w.W.   la la blah lala la  get my point?     just that.. I'm glad everybody is growing more than ever now..


----------

